
Ask HN: Why doesn't google.com implement DNSSEC? - kralos
https://dnssec-debugger.verisignlabs.com/google.com
======
kralos
Does anyone know why Google hasn't implemented DNSSEC on google.com ?

~~~
tptacek
Because DNSSEC is silly and doesn't solve any real problems, but does
introduce a major operational burden where screwups have immense costs.

